# Copy of letter from cancelled show organisers



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Just so people can see the reasons behind the cancellations, this is a copy of the letter sent out to exhibitors

*UK Herpetological Society Reptile Show*​*Sunday 20th May*​Dear Friend,
It is with great regret that we have to announce the cancellation of the above event. This is entirely due to the actions of Warrington Council whoyesterday 16th May decided that they do not wish sales of animals to take place at Walton Hall and are cancelling our booking. This decision was apparently prompted by a “third party” email citing that animal sales at shows are illegal in the UK, that they are cruel to the animals, and that is likely our event would be a cover for illegal trading in exotic species!
We argued that this was not the case and provided evidence to the contrary but they would not change their decision citing in support of it the recent cancellation of a similar event that was to be held by The British Reptile and Amphibian Society in Barking and Dagenham after a campaign by the Animal Protection Agency.
The so called APA states in their press release the following.

_Barking & Dagenham Council is in concert with many other local authorities and is setting another positive example for all councils to follow. Hundreds, if not thousands, of animals have been spared the suffering they would have endured by being boxed up for prolonged periods in takeaway meal containers. Thanks to astute Council officials, the law protecting these animals has been upheld. �_
In their letter to the Council, APA also highlighted the public health risks associated with the close proximity of people to captive exotic animals and the post-event contamination of the venue!! We are frankly astonished that a council is so willing to be misled by these people.


----------



## markliz (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn it!!! I have a baby sitter too!! Oh well may have to go to the pub instead!!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Which is exactly why we need to get a quote from Barking and Dagenham to say that it was not them who caused the BRAS show to be cancelled, if that is indeed the case. Then in future it can be presented to other councils as an example of the sort of thing they can expect to receive from the APA, with a bit of luck they might not be quite so quick to take their side.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Why just attack reptile shows??....why not dog shows, cat shows, agricultural shows ????....are we seen as an easy target cos our animals aren't fluffy and cuddly so there is more chance the general public will support their false allegations or is it cos they are scared to take on the dog, cat, agricultural sectors in the meantime ???


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

the APA need a good slap!!!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Row'n'Bud said:


> Why just attack reptile shows??....why not dog shows, cat shows, agricultural shows ????....are we seen as an easy target cos our animals aren't fluffy and cuddly so there is more chance the general public will support their false allegations or is it cos they are scared to take on the dog, cat, agricultural sectors in the meantime ???


basically yes.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

So the only one allowed to make money now is her ???

No one can make a few quid to help cover their costs from their own hobby by selling a few surplus offspring to others keen on the same hobby yet it's ok for her to line her pockets from running a profit making organisation trying to ban their right to do so ???.......

greedy, greedy b:censor:h !!


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not a violent man by any means, but I would love to witness 'her' falling head first down a flight of stairs - 2 or 3 times should do it


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you think someone could get the APA onto the Ridley Road Market in Dalston? It too is a public health risk to people due to the sale of of animal products that past the stage of recognition and originating from both 'Home & Away' that do not appear fit for human consumption or even animal consumption for that matter!


----------

